# Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?



## Semmelmehl (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stelle grad mein Gerät für die nächste Saison zusammen und mir fehlt noch eine Rute zum Posenangeln.

Im Prinzip konnte ich die Auswahl schon auf 2 Geräte eingrenzen, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, welches Wurfgewicht ich benutzen soll.

Geplant ist, Posen zwischen 6 und 10 Gramm einzusetzen, sodass ich die Spots problemlos auch aus einiger Entfernung anwerfen kann.
Bei den Fischen muss ich mit großen Rotaugen (bis 1Kg), Brassen und evtl. sogar Karpfen bis 3 Kg rechnen.

Meine Idde ist also eine HeavyMatch von 3.60 Meter Länge ... oder machen 3.30 Meter mehr Sinn ... länger als 3.60 möchte ich nicht, da ich an einigen Stellen durch Bäume und Büsche Platzprobleme bekomme.

Jetzt habe ich wie gesagt 2 Geräte ausgemacht:
Nummer 1 hat ein Wurfgewicht von 5 bis 30 Gramm
Nummer 2 hat ein Wurfgewicht von 0 bis 45 Gramm

Welche der beiden wäre wohl besser für mein Vorhaben geeignet?
Oder brauche ich noch was Leichteres?

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*

Bei leichten Wurfgewichten würde ich auch keine Rute wählen, die auf so viel mehr Wurfgewicht ausgerichtet ist.

Ich habe bisher nur Matchruten bis 25 gr. Wurfgewicht genutzt die würde ich als völlig ausreichend erachten.  Was versprichst du dir von dem größeren Wurfgewicht?


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*

Hmm,schließe mich da meinem Vorposter an.Mehr als 20 gr Wfg hat keine meiner mtachruten ,wozu auch.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*

Die Wurfgewichts-Angaben find ich immer etwas verwirrend, besonders in Deinem Beispiel. Aus der Ferne kann man definitiv nicht zu dieser oder jener der von Dir ins Auge gefaßten Ruten raten.

Bei für den englischen Markt gebauten Ruten ist es üblich, eine Empfehlung für die Schnur-Tragkraft anzugeben. 
Nur so grob als Anhaltswert: 2-4 lbs - Zielfisch in erster Linie Weißfisch
3-6/7/8 lbs - Zielfische Schleie, Brassen, Karpfen in „Commercials”
4-10 oder 5-12 lbs - Zielfische Barben, Karpfen

Ich hab ne Heavy Match für Schnüre von 3-7lbs (also etwa 1,5-3kg Tragkraft), die würde auch schwerere Posen als ich sie verwende sicher werfen.
Etwas in der Art würde ich Dir auch empfehlen. Vielleicht ne Korum: https://www.angelhaack.de/ruten-und...chruten/420/korum-waggler-rod?number=KROD-05? Die haben einen ganz guten Ruf, sind zweigeteilt (etwas unhandlicher im Transport als 3-geteilte Ruten, aber am Wasser schneller aufgebaut).
Die gibts in 3,30 und 3,60m.


----------



## Semmelmehl (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*



> Was versprichst du dir von dem größeren Wurfgewicht?



Mich beunruhigt hier die Tatsache, dass ich nicht auf Köderfische angle, sondern eben auch größere Sachen einsteigen können und sollen.
 Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dann mit nur 20gr Rute genug Gegenwehr liefern kann.



> Vielleicht ne Korum: http://www ...


 
 Der Link funktioniert nicht ... Artikel nicht mehr vorhanden, hast du den noch mal wo anders?

 Grüße


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*

Eine Matchrute mit 20 gr Wfg hat allemal genug Reserven um auch große Fische sicher zu drillen zu können. 
Jedenfalls hat meine soviel Rückrad.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*

3 KG Karpfen habe ich schon an Kopfruten gedrillt.  An einer Matchrute ist das kein Problem.

Das Wurfgewicht und das zu erwartende Gewicht des Fisches ist nicht voneinander abhängig. 

Wenn ich mit Spinnern auf Hecht angel hat die Rute bis 20 gr. Wurfgewicht mit Köderfisch vielleicht 150gr. Der Zielfisch ist der gleiche.


----------



## Semmelmehl (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eine Matchrute mit 20 gr Wfg hat allemal genug Reserven um auch große Fische sicher zu drillen zu können.
> Jedenfalls hat meine soviel Rückrad.



Welche hast du denn?


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*

Ich würde gar keine Matchrute nehme - sondern eine Floatrute. 3,60m wäre mein Minimum. Ich fische die ja gerne 3,90 - 4,20m.

 Mit ner Floatrute - ner 18er Mono und paar Wagglern kannst du locker auf Distanz fischen und wenn Platz zum Drillen ist, geht auch der 10Kg Karpfen damit raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eine Matchrute mit 20 gr Wfg hat allemal genug Reserven um auch große Fische sicher zu drillen zu können.
> Jedenfalls hat meine soviel Rückrad.


Das WG sagt wenig aus, was eine Rute im Drill maximal leisten kann. Weil es die vornehmlich die Spitze betrifft, wieviel die stemmen kann ohne sich gegen Erdmittelpunkt zu verneigen.

Mehr sagt die untere Rutenhälfte aus, und gut sichtbar der Durchmesser, der Biegesteifheit bringt.
Am besten ist beim "Rotaugenfischen unter Karpfengefahr" ein Rute mit passend feiner Spitze, egal ob 3,60m Steck oder 6m Tele, die nach unten rum immer kräftiger wird und damit auch den dicken Überraschungsfischen locker paroli bieten kann.

Im Prinzip kann man das mit Auslastungskurven feststellen und gut sehen, bei den Karpfenruten hat es für den ersten Biegelastabschnitt sogar Tradition mit den "Libs" :m (nun germanisiert!)

Leider liefern die Hersteller sowas gar nicht mit ... 

Messungen mit einer Schieblehre helfen aber auch schon sehr gut und schnell, grundsätzlich kann die Rute mit dem wesentlich dickeren Durchmesser überm Griff auch mehr tragen als die dort dünnere, bei maximaler Auslastung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Meine Idde ist also eine HeavyMatch von 3.60 Meter Länge ... oder machen 3.30 Meter mehr Sinn ... länger als 3.60 möchte ich nicht, da ich an einigen Stellen durch Bäume und Büsche Platzprobleme bekomme.





Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Mich beunruhigt hier die Tatsache, dass ich nicht auf Köderfische angle, sondern eben auch größere Sachen einsteigen können und sollen.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dann mit nur 20gr Rute genug Gegen



Bei den von mir bevorzugten 3tlg Steckruten egal ob Match oder Float oder Universal war es allermeist so, dass die 3,3m wesentlich dünner als die 3,6m ausfällt. 
Daher ist die 3,6m schon ein min. Muss, DAM hatte z.B. eine vom Blank her gut funktionierende günstige 3tlg "Karpfenfunmatch", ob Seahawk, Emotion, BlackPanther usw.  hab da einige von, aber lieber noch in 3,9m oder 4,2m.
Über 10Pfd habe ich damit aber auch noch nicht bzw. nicht mehr verhaftet.

Dazu gehört aber nun auch eine richtig gute Rolle, und die darf vom besten aus der Spinnliga sein und muss eine  oberoptimale Bremse haben, wenn man mit ~ 0,18 Mono auf Dickkarpfen siegen will. (nix Heckbremschen und Ruckelbremschen)

Nr.1 ist da für mich die (gerne mal geschmähte) RedArc, aber als 10401M oder orginal als Zauber 4000 M, die und nur die Größe haben genau zu dem Zweck eine besondere Matchspule mit extra weicher Bremsenauslegung, die allererstklassigste Performance mit feiner Mono liefert, übrigens auch auf Forellen. 

Massive Vollmetallwickelmaschine mit :l Butterweicher Bremse im bis 2kg Bereich. 
Danach kommt erstmal lange nichts, zudem heute die Japanesier auf Max-Drag stehen  ...


----------



## MarcinD (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*

Ich weiß nicht, in welcher Preiskategorie Du suchst, deshalb kann ich nur von meiner Erfahrungen mit "günstigerem" Gerät berichten. Ich nutze für das Posenangeln mit < 10 gr. Posen eine Daiwa Procaster Trout  10-35 gr. in 3,60 m. Bin damit voll zufrieden von Verarbeitung und Handling. Mit der habe ich aber auch die Möglichkeit Bleie oder Futterkörbe rauszuwerfen.
Hab heute damit einen 35 gr. Korb + Futter auf ca. 40 m ohne Probleme geworfen und hatte keine Bedenken dabei.
Größter Fisch war damit eine 55cm Brasse um die 2 kg und auch da alles gut. 4 - 6 gr. Waggler kann man damit Problemlos auf 30 -35 m werfen ohne voll durchzuziehen. Weiter musste ich noch nicht raus, geht aber bestimmt auch.
https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-procaster-trout-10-35

Gibt es auch in der 25 gr. Variante. Das ist die 3,30 m Variante. Gibt es aber auch in 3,60m
https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-steckrute-procaster-trout-ml

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir noch eine Shimano Vengeance AX Trout/Zander -40gr. geholt. Ist vom Gefühl her weicher und hat mehr Ringe. Also eher in Richtung Match als die Daiwa. War aber damit noch nicht am Wasser. Vielleicht morgen.


----------



## geomas (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Mich beunruhigt hier die Tatsache, dass ich nicht auf Köderfische angle, sondern eben auch größere Sachen einsteigen können und sollen.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dann mit nur 20gr Rute genug Gegenwehr liefern kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Semmelmehl, hmm, bei mir funktioniert der Link.

https://www.angelhaack.de/ruten-und...schruten/420/korum-waggler-rod?number=KROD-04
und https://www.angelhaack.de/ruten-und...schruten/420/korum-waggler-rod?number=KROD-05

oder hier: https://www.friedfischen.de/Korum-Waggler-11ft---12ft--2016.html

und beim Hersteller selbst: https://www.korum.co.uk/products/rods/12ft-waggler-rod sowie https://www.korum.co.uk/products/rods/11ft-waggler-rod


die Series-7 Puddle-Chucker von Drennan könnten auch passen, hier ist ein Link:
http://www.drennantackle.com/products/rods/series-7/series-7-float-rods/

Ich hab die Series-7 „13ft Tench&Specimen Float” und bin sehr zufrieden, aber die sprengt ja Deine Längen-Vorgabe.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr habe ich mir noch eine Shimano Vengeance AX Trout/Zander -40gr. geholt. Ist vom Gefühl her weicher und hat mehr Ringe. Also eher in Richtung Match als die Daiwa. War aber damit noch nicht am Wasser. Vielleicht morgen.



Die habe ich, feines Rütchen! Sehr gefühlvoll aber dennoch kräftig, habe erst Sonntag einen stattlichen Döbel (mE in der 50cm+ Klasse aber hatte kein Maßband dabei) damit gelandet. Für mich die perfekte Mitte zwischen Match- (~20gr)  und Floatrute (~ 50gr) und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## MarcinD (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die habe ich, feines Rütchen! Sehr gefühlvoll aber dennoch kräftig, habe erst Sonntag einen stattlichen Döbel (mE in der 50cm+ Klasse aber hatte kein Maßband dabei) damit gelandet. Für mich die perfekte Mitte zwischen Match- (~20gr)  und Floatrute (~ 50gr) und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.



Ja, genauso schätze ich Sie vom ersten Gefühl her ein. Bin gespannt wenn die mal zum Einsatz kommt.

Zu den Korum Waggler Ruten kann nix sagen, und zu der Marke  "noch" nicht viel sagen, war heute das erste mal mit einer 45gr. 12 ft Feeder am Wasser. Aber die fühlen sich super an. Leicht und gut verarbeitet. Hab bei Ebay "aus versehen" am Sonntag noch ein 60 gr. 12 ft geschossen. Konnte ja keine ahnen dass ich den Zuschlag für 39 € bekomme. :q Also ab morgen ein Korum Feeder Duo am Start.


----------



## Semmelmehl (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln - Wurfgewicht?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich würde gar keine Matchrute nehme - sondern eine Floatrute. 3,60m wäre mein Minimum. Ich fische die ja gerne 3,90 - 4,20m.
> 
> Mit ner Floatrute - ner 18er Mono und paar Wagglern kannst du locker auf Distanz fischen und wenn Platz zum Drillen ist, geht auch der 10Kg Karpfen damit raus.



Naja, die von mir erwähnte 0-45 gr. ist eine Floatrute ... gibt's in 3.30 bis 3.90 Meter Länge.

Meine Überlegung ging eben genau dahin ...

 Die Shimano Vengeance AX hatte ich auch schon im Auge ... die fällt mit 5-40gr. quasi in das gleiche Raster.


----------

